
Human Git Aliases - Spiritus
http://gggritso.com/human-git-aliases
======
stephenr
In case the OP is reading (or if anyone else tries it).

The "graph" alias is missing a "%Creset" near the end, so your terminal will
be stuck in red text after running it.

Add %Creset immediately after %Cred%d (before the closing single quote) to fix
the issue.

